# John Wall



## f22egl

I'm tired of talking about Yi, so let's talk about the guy who the Wizards drafted #1. Wall is really fast- ESPN said he was faster than CP3 and Derron Williams; is he faster than guys like Rondo and Westbrook. 

He's a natural point guard with good court vision. THerefore it should take hi mless time to learn the position. 

He's big enough to play shooting guard. He has a 6 foot nine wingspan. With his quickness, he could be very hard to guard. Basically a bigger Rajon Rondo. 

It looks like he has a reliable mid range jumper from his draft workouts. Again, it will be hard to contest jumper for someone who has blazing quickness and can finish consistently at the rim. He could be someone who gets to the free throw line 8-10 times a game.

He will make his teammates better by giving more spacing. This will create open looks for his teammates.


----------



## Dre

My major issue with him is at Kentucky he tried a lot of haphazard passing lanes that won't work in the NBA. I just want to see how that affects his efficiency.


----------



## John

He scored 24 and 9 today in summer league game.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Dre™;6322130 said:


> My major issue with him is at Kentucky he tried a lot of haphazard passing lanes that won't work in the NBA. I just want to see how that affects his efficiency.



So you're basicly talking about 99% of the NBA PG's today. Wall will be fine


----------



## roux

f22egl said:


> I'm tired of talking about Yi, so let's talk about the guy who the Wizards drafted #1. Wall is really fast- ESPN said he was faster than CP3 and Derron Williams; is he faster than guys like Rondo and Westbrook.
> 
> He's a natural point guard with good court vision. THerefore it should take hi mless time to learn the position.
> 
> He's big enough to play shooting guard. He has a 7 foot wingspan. With his quickness, he could be very hard to guard. Basically a bigger Rajon Rondo.
> 
> It looks like he has a reliable mid range jumper from his draft workouts. Again, it will be hard to contest jumper for someone who has blazing quickness and can finish consistently at the rim. He could be someone who gets to the free throw line 8-10 times a game.
> 
> He will make his teammates better by giving more spacing. This will create open looks for his teammates.


6'9 wingspan according to draft express, impressive still for being 6'3 but when i read 7'0 wingspan i had to do some research


----------



## f22egl

roux2dope said:


> 6'9 wingspan according to draft express, impressive still for being 6'3 but when i read 7'0 wingspan i had to do some research


Thanks for the correction. I also believe that Gilbert Arenas has similar size wingspan as John Wall although I couldn't find a link that lists his exact wingspan.


----------



## f22egl

Dre™ said:


> My major issue with him is at Kentucky he tried a lot of haphazard passing lanes that won't work in the NBA. I just want to see how that affects his efficiency.


I actually think it's easier in some cases to make passes in the NBA than college because of there isn't much zone defense.


----------



## f22egl

John said:


> He scored 24 and 9 today in summer league game.


NBA.com says he got 24 points, 8 assists, *8 turnovers*, 2 steals, 1 blocked shot, *10-11 from the free throw line*

He had 3 assists and 5 turnovers in the first half and 5 assists and 3 turnovers in the 2nd half.
Some of it was nervousness, being out of control (sometimes being too fast for his own good. Overall these are issues that can be correctable. 

He has a decent mid range game (as was shown by his pre-draft workout (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grLvmEsV8sc)

His quickness draws fouls and attention. Even when he misses it allows for his teammates to get offensive boards like McGee did with a put back to in the closing minute of the game. 

He does need to add a 3 point shot though and then it will be game over for whoever starts to guard him. Someone like Gilbert Arenas and Nick Young will help Wall spread the floor, seemed like there was a lot of congestion out there as teh Warriors were packing in the paint.


----------



## f22egl

18 points (5-12 from the field, 8-8 from ft line), 10 assists, 8 turnovers, 5 steals

Not bad


----------



## John

I quite like John Wall, he is good looking and very marketball. If he was 6'7" with his look, next Penny Hardaway for sure. I wish he has signs with Nike instead of Rebook. I expected a 22/8 per game for him this coming season. Can we buy Gilbert's contract out so we can have John Ball play with the ball.


----------



## Basel

I know it's only summer league, but he needs to calm down with the turnovers. Otherwise, he's doing very well.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Everybody always averages a billion turnovers in Summer League, it's just how it plays.


----------



## f22egl

Eric Bledsoe had double digit turnovers. With John Wall, I'll take it given how efficient he was. He either scored or assisted on 20 of Washington's first 22 points as the Wizards took a double digit lead. The only other 2 points scored were by Cartier Martin who was fouled after he received a pass from John Wall. Basically John Wall is like Allen Iverson who has better court vision or a Rajon Rondo with a decent mid range jumper. And he's a bit bigger than both of those guys.


----------



## f22egl

Wall with 19 points (4-19 from the field, 13-15 fts), 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 3 turnovers.

His jumper wasn't falling so he attacked the rim and ran the offense well; 5 of his 10 assists came in the 1st quarter.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He's going to make McGee look a lot better this upcoming season.


----------



## byrondarnell66

15 freethrows, damn hes already getting superstar treatment. 4-19 ehhhhh.


----------



## Basel

> LAS VEGAS -- As performances go, John Wall probably won't file away this one to memory. On Thursday night, in his third game in the NBA Summer League, Wall pumped in 21 points and handed out 10 assists in the Wizards' 88-82 victory over Dallas. But it took Wall 19 shots (he made four) to get his points and he struggled to contain undrafted rookie Jeremy Lin on the defensive end.
> 
> "My decision-making on shots wasn't good," said Wall, who helped make up for the poor shooting by hitting 13-of-15 at the free-throw line. "I wasn't shooting on balance."
> 
> It was a small blip in what has otherwise been an impressive week for Wall, who is averaging 21 points and league-high 9.3 assists in three games, along with making 31-of-34 foul shots. His turnovers (6.3 per game) are high but that's to be expected from a rookie point guard making his NBA debut. Indeed, it's indicative of nothing: All week the No. 1 pick in last month's draft has been a man among boys, a cliché, sure, but one that rings true when you break down Wall's game to individual plays. For instance, there are the coast-to-coast drives that take less time than most need to unlock their BlackBerry (four seconds are the unofficial average).
> 
> "The thing that makes him so dangerous is that he has different speeds," Wizards general manager Ernie Grunfeld said. "Go fast and go really fast. His speed and quickness are just off the charts."
> 
> There are also the hard penetrations that usually end with the ball softly settling through the net; and when they don't, the 6-foot-4, 195-pound Wall is usually there to clean it up. There are the bullet passes to unsuspecting teammates, who are surprised that a player so fast and powerful is looking in their direction when he goes to the rim.
> 
> "I love his competitiveness, his focus," Grunfeld said. "He's a real point guard. He picks up the intensity level of his teammates. He really gets after it."


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/chris_mannix/07/16/vegas.notes/index.html


----------



## f22egl

31 points (10-23 fg, 10-13 ft, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 turnovers, 3 steals, 1 blocked shot). Wall had 18 of his 31 in the 3rd quarter. Good to see he can change up his game from a pass first shooting guard to a scoring one when needed to. He still needs to work on his jumper, from mid range and from 3, but he could get that down in a few years.


----------

